# Snooker #2



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

So.....the original snooker has been sold to an extremely happy angler and #2 has recently been finished.  The Stalker is also in the process of being built which has a larger beam and is 16' in length compared to the 14' Snooker.

Snooker #2 features all custom wood work, seadek flooring, custom console with dry storage & battery storage, bow storage which holds 6 gallon fuel tank and room for dry storage, available custom live well, mercury 15HP 2-Stroke, carbon fiber push pole, and many more features!!!!  Also, about to install birdsall trolling motor mount & trolling motor.

This is an ABSOLUTE micorskiff and a SICK one at that!!!!  Fished Chocko in it last weekend with a friend...literally poled in 3" - 4" of water and ran super skinny.  This skiff takes me to places where no other boats can go and she LOVES getting way up in the mangroves.

Check out the pictures and let me know what you think.  If anyone is interested in owning one of these custom beauties, let me know.
































































[media]<embed src="http://p.webshots.com/flash/smallplayer.swf?videoFile=http://videoserve.webshots.com/video/28564/3072602360103775260ZpgKIf_v_0.flv&audio=on&displayImagePreview=http://videothumb05.webshots.com/thumb/28564/3072602360103775260ZpgKIfstill_002_0.jpg&videoPageUrl=http://good-times.webshots.com/video/3072602360103775260ZpgKIf&autoPlay=false&shareLink=http://cards.webshots.com/ecard/personalize?photoId=3072602360103775260%26source=v" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"  quality="best" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed>

<a href="http://good-times.webshots.com/video/3072602360103775260ZpgKIf">069.AVI</a>[/media]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!



And I thought the first one was nice.....


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Very very   [smiley=cool2.gif] Snooker.  But whats goin on mate!!!!!! no build photo's  [smiley=1-sobbing.gif].

Seriously though mate it is a very nice looking skiff, is it a complete custom hull or built up from something else.  Good on ya mate, well done.

Mick


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Previous posts of build:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1200436703

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1199391255

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1210001780


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Another awesome custom build. By the look on your kids' faces I'd say it's a huge success!

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool boat  looks like a lot of work was put in to it


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's some nice work.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

That motor looks familiar. 
Very nice work.. Do you fish Flamingo or BB often?
There is a whole group of Miami Gheenoe' ers that fish both areas quite a bit. You should come along for the next outing (next weekend)


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Lil Tate.....I LOVE flamingo but have never spent enough time there to know my way around extensively. I also have never fished BB but really NEED to. Not exactly sure why I've never been to BB considering I live in Fort Lauderdale and it would probably be the perfect spot to take my kids. Seems like lately most of the time has been spent in Chocko but I really would love to hit Flamingo or BB sometime. 

I would love to get together sometime and hit some spots. I am always looking for new places I can either get skinny or also take the kids for a fun action packed day.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Tico knows a spot where you can play chicken with a 38' sea ray


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome job, my man, just awesome.

Kemo


----------



## kurtloup (Jul 16, 2009)

Snooker,

The boat looks great. I'm curious. What is the width of the stern and the max width of the hull? Sure looks like it would be tippy from the poling platform.

Kurt


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for all of the compliments!!!

Skiff is no more tippy than being on the poling platform of a ECC or Gheenoe.

Cant remember the exact be but its probably around 42".


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

What a beautiful boat. If I had the patience, I'd love to build something like that. However, I do know my limitations. It would sit unfinished and unfished for years.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

*Wow! * that's a beautiful skiff! I'd love to build something like that one day. You are more than welcome to fish with us whenever you want. I believe we are gonna fish florida bay this saturday if you are interested.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

very cool and unique too. Would love to stumble into it sometime and get an up close look. nicely done. - eric


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

> *Wow! * that's a beautiful skiff! I'd love to build something like that one day. You are more than welcome to fish with us whenever you want. I believe we are gonna fish florida bay this saturday if you are interested.


 That sounds great....what time is everyone meeting there?


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

snooker, that is a VERY NICE boat.... what kind of speed do you get with the 15? total cost to produce? Id be happy to go with ya on a test run to flamingo and chase some reds..... you said she gets in 3-4 inches? I got the perfect place to put it to the test..... [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

perfection :'(


----------

